# How to talk to the rock hanger about the Rocksplicers



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Guy I know is doing the owner/builder thing and his project is now ready for rock, which arrives day after tomorrow. On my advice he bought enough Rocksplicers to handle the job.

We've like no rock hanging and finishing outfits here, or very very few, the venue being so small and remote. I hooked him up with a guy that has worked for me, who does not use Rocksplicers or anything like them.

Hanger, who has tapers too, says forgettaboutit, my guys can make the butts look perfect. I know from experience that they are not perfect, but the usual 16 to 20 inch wide floated-out bulge. My advice to my friend was to get the splicers, due to his having some big tall walls in the job with lots of windows shining light across. Ceilings, too.

Question is, how should he talk to the doubting Thomas sheetrocker who won't want to use them, who'll forget and do his usual land-end-on-framing thing, and run through it so fast that many opportunities to use the splicers will get lost.

A quiet instructional sit-down right up front, before the screwguns even come out? Sit there and watch all day to make sure? Do a sample splice and stop and critique?

It is not that the rocker is ignorant or uncaring, it is just that he thinks they are a waste of time.

How should the owner conduct the conversation so that things work out winning for both him and the sheetrock guy?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think maybe a come to Jesus meeting before starting is in order.

If worse come to worse, a reminder of who is paying is the boss....

I am a framer that has had a hard time with finishers as they all seem to think they are the best....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I generally stay out of arguments about pro vs HO/GC, but this is a perfect example of where the HO may just get what he deserves for not relegating the bulk of the work to a pro who can read just how picky he is and hire subs accordingly.

The answer is not to persuade the git-er-done guy to use methods he doesn't believe in and isn't well acquainted with. Hire the right sub in the first place.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe you shoulda/coulda included it in the "scope of work" doc. Those rockers are a breed unto themselves..... good luck.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree. Get rid of the guy who "knows" your way won't work, and his is the only way. Don't wait. Send him packing today.

You needn't find a finisher (taper) who agrees with you. He will be a believer after only a few walls. But you DO have to have the hanger on the same page from the git go.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just looked those up. Those are cool. My only question is using them on a ceiling. Don't you loose the connection at the butts to hold it up. Does this cause any weakness on the lid?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

VinylHanger... If anything, the joint is stronger imho


Upnorth... Tell the rockers If they don't use them, they'll have to pee in a cup:laughing:.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Tell the hanger you will pay him x amount per and I think you will get it done. Or 200.00 extra for the whole house. :surrender:

It's a mind/psych thing. :whistling

And also want to let you know I've never used them and know of anyone that does. 

Yes they sound like they work and I'm not knocking them.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Willie T said:


> I agree. Get rid of the guy who "knows" your way won't work, and his is the only way. Don't wait. Send him packing today.
> 
> You needn't find a finisher (taper) who agrees with you. He will be a believer after only a few walls. But you DO have to have the hanger on the same page from the git go.


Maybe you missed the part that he is in an area with limited subs at all.

He will be lucky if the finishers are half good to begin with........


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

tell him "i'm real picky so it's gotta be done this way. i know it's a PITA, but it is what it is. if you need to raise the price given that it's not your usual method, i understand." if he still doesn't want to do it then it's not a good match. 
sucks to tell a pro how to do things, but sometimes that's what you have to do and he can either suck it up and do it that way or not take the job.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

we use them all the time, and we hang a lot of rock. our tapers love them, and they leave a nice smooth transition. If he doesnt know about them refer him to our posts.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I second the pay to play approach. But a little negotiation is in order. You could start with hey would you mind. If they give you the song and dance tell them you want it done that way and want $ # per splice. 5$, 10$ whatever. If they still won't do it pull out the big stick and invite them to get off your job.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Money always talks.


----------

